# Dyson AM09 Hot and Cold Fan Heater



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,Moving over next month to Frigiliana and seen this advertised on tv,its the Dyson fan cooler and heater at an eye watering £400.Has anyone got one of these,the reviews on it seem to be very good.We were thinking it might actually be money well spent.Dont know how to set up a link to it but if you google Dyson cooler fans its the AM09.
Thanks
Nick.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,Moving over next month to Frigiliana and seen this advertised on tv,its the Dyson fan cooler and heater at an eye watering £400.Has anyone got one of these,the reviews on it seem to be very good.We were thinking it might actually be money well spent.Dont know how to set up a link to it but if you google Dyson cooler fans its the AM09.
> Thanks
> Nick.


Look here Nick ............... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/828514-bladeless-fans.html


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

VFR said:


> Look here Nick ............... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/828514-bladeless-fans.html


Cheers for that. Interesting cant make my mind up..think i might get it from QVC and try it here, can always send it back if i dont think its up to the task.But then its only 17degrees here on the west coast of Scotland.


----------

